
Most Americans are not prepared for disaster. Now survival kits are on Instagram - throw0101a
https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2020/3/2/21151040/disaster-prep-survival-prepper-kit-judy-kim-kardashian-hurricane-fire
======
throw0101a
Though "prepping" has gotten a bad reputation because of the folks going to
extremes building underground bunkers, some level of preparedness is prudent.

Many government recommend at least three days' worth of supplies for self-
sufficiency:

* [https://www.ready.gov/](https://www.ready.gov/)

* [https://www.getprepared.gc.ca/index-en.aspx](https://www.getprepared.gc.ca/index-en.aspx)

